# Saudi Military Base Destroyed in Yemen's Zalzal-2 Missile Attack



## BHarwana

TEHRAN (FNA)- The Yemeni army and popular forces targeted and destroyed Saudi Arabia's strategic military base with a Zalzal-2 missile in Najran province in the Southwestern part of the kingdom.
The military positions of the Saudi army in Rajla military base in Najran province were destroyed in Yemen's missile and rocket attacks.

The Yemeni army also fired several Katyusha rockets at Rajla military base.

A video released by the Yemeni army shows the moment the Zalzal-2 missile hits Rajla military base.

In a relevant development on Monday, the Yemeni army and popular forces' missiles and artillery shells hit the strategic military bases of the Saudi troops in Najran and Jizan provinces in the Southern part of the kingdom, destroying a number of them.

Saudi Arabia's al-Shabakeh and al-Fawaz military bases were destroyed in the Yemeni forces' offensives.

Meantime, the Yemeni army and popular forces also hit al-Jabaneh, al-Sudanieh and al-Beit al-Abyaz military bases in Jizan province, inflicting heavy losses on the Saudi army troops.

Meantime, a Saudi border guard was also killed in al-Hanjar military base in Assir province in the Southern part of Saudi Arabia.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13951211000946

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Guy

Once again a technologically superior power is being defeated by a ruthless guerilla group. 

Not the first time and certainly not the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Hassan Guy said:


> Once again a technologically superior power is being defeated by a ruthless guerilla group.
> 
> Not the first time and certainly not the last.



And once again gullible people with no or a very limited knowledge about the Yemeni arena and war there make nonsense comments based on obvious unfounded propaganda from an Iranian Mullah source that no other media in the world is reporting.

Food for thought.

Let's cut the bullshit for once. Show me the videos and photos of those destroyed military bases.

Oh, wait, nobody is able to do that.



BHarwana said:


> TEHRAN (FNA)- The Yemeni army and popular forces targeted and destroyed Saudi Arabia's strategic military base with a Zalzal-2 missile in Najran province in the Southwestern part of the kingdom.
> The military positions of the Saudi army in Rajla military base in Najran province were destroyed in Yemen's missile and rocket attacks.
> *
> The Yemeni army also fired several Katyusha rockets at Rajla military base.*
> 
> A video released by the Yemeni army shows the moment the Zalzal-2 missile hits Rajla military base.
> 
> *In a relevant development on Monday, the Yemeni army and popular forces' missiles and artillery shells hit the strategic military bases of the Saudi troops in Najran and Jizan provinces in the Southern part of the kingdom, destroying a number of them.*
> 
> *Saudi Arabia's al-Shabakeh and al-Fawaz military bases were destroyed in the Yemeni forces' offensives.
> 
> Meantime, the Yemeni army and popular forces also hit al-Jabaneh, al-Sudanieh and al-Beit al-Abyaz military bases in Jizan province, inflicting heavy losses on the Saudi army troops.*
> 
> Meantime, a Saudi border guard was also killed in al-Hanjar military base in Assir province in the Southern part of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13951211000946





Yes, and the moon is made up of cheese. BTW did they not forget to mention all the military bases in KSA while they were at it?

All those Houthi terrorist/Farsi Mullah nonsense reports have been proven wrong and as being unfounded. All of them. Posting propaganda articles is not going to change the ground realities. Houthis/Saleh/allied tribes are on the losing side and have been that for months.

@WebMaster @Horus

This baseless propaganda thread should be closed. Also the thread starter is a Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah supporter based in Pakistan. He might create security problems for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

propaganda. Iranians are good at lying many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Full Moon

BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## الأعرابي

I think the Houthis have "destroyed" 320010706 Saudi military bases so far

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BHarwana

Shouldn't they both stop???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

fars news is not a good source.... any word on that video they are talking about in that article?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

iranian source . waiting for any neutral source .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

BHarwana said:


> Shouldn't they both stop???


You should share a neutral source rather then iranian one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> You should share a neutral source rather then iranian one.


Well I can post many videos off Yemeni killing Saudi soldiers and Saudis bombing Yemenis but the point of post this thread is not who is winning or losing as you all know this is war and Saudia has no well trained conventional army Saudia will only bomb from Air and Yemeni will keep scoring on the ground. The point is I will again ask Shouldn't they both stop who ever wins Muslims are facing death here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

BHarwana said:


> *Well I can post many videos off Yemeni killing Saudi soldiers* and Saudis bombing Yemenis but the point of post this thread is not who is winning or losing as you all know this is war and Saudia has no well trained conventional army Saudia will only bomb from Air and Yemeni will keep scoring on the ground. The point is I will again ask Shouldn't they both stop who ever wins Muslims are facing death here.



No, you cannot. They can be counted on 2 hands. Most of what you have seen is Houthis/Saleh killing Yemeni rivals (Yemeni military loyal to Hadi) or tribes that are fighting against them and claiming that they are Saudi Arabian and Arab coalition soldiers. Most of their videos (which are propaganda) are like this. Please don't make a fool of yourself and try to teach Arabs (Saudi Arabians and Yemenis) the ground realities of this war when you cannot even count to 10 in Arabic (likely) and have no clue about this conflict.

Enough of your nonsense. If you want to stick to Wilayat al-Faqih Farsi Mullah nonsense, don't spread it on forums that aim at being serious.

Use your energy on commenting below PissTV articles and similar.

While you are at it show us the evidence of this propaganda instead of writing nonsense as usual. Entertain us.


----------



## BHarwana

Sargon of Akkad said:


> No, you cannot. They can be counted on 2 hands. Most of what you have seen is Houthis/Saleh killing Yemeni rivals or tribes that are against them and claiming that they are Saudi Arabian and Arab coalition soldiers. Most of their videos (which are propaganda) are like this. Please don't make a fool of yourself and try to teach Arabs (Saudi Arabians and Yemenis) the ground realities of this war when you cannot even count to 10 in Arabic (likely) and have no clue about this conflict.
> 
> Enough of your nonsense. If you want to stick to Wilayat al-Faqih Farsi Mullah nonsense then please don't spread it on forums that aim at being serious.
> 
> Use your energy on commenting below PissTV articles and similar.


Look Man this is an article from a News site and If you say that it is propoganda I will agree but where is it written that what ever come out of Saudi mouths is also true so in this situation we the people sitting internationally have to analyze the info from both sides. It make perfect sense that this could happen as Saudi are superior in aerial bombing but Yemen is superior in missiles as Yemen had the largest stock of Soviet missiles. About the rest I will still ask you shouldn't you both stop???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Screw Iran & KSA Monarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mashallah Mashallah

I am certain both Shia and Sunni will be arguing Allah is on their side

I predict we will reach 10 pages or more with out a conclusion

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

BHarwana said:


> Well I can post many videos off Yemeni killing Saudi soldiers and Saudis bombing Yemenis but the point of post this thread is not who is winning or losing as you all know this is war and Saudia has no well trained conventional army Saudia will only bomb from Air and Yemeni will keep scoring on the ground. The point is I will again ask Shouldn't they both stop who ever wins Muslims are facing death here.


i am neither a saudi Prince nor Yemeni army chief . and do share a neutral source so that no one could challenge the authenticity of the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> i am neither a saudi Prince nor Yemeni army chief . and do share a neutral source so that no one could challenge the authenticity of the news.


Sir what do you call a neutral source Please define and I will post.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

People discussing invented news that never occurred in the first place and which no other media in the world is reporting. Critical thinking seems to be a village in Mongolia for some.

Not sure whether to cry, laugh or feel sad about this current "media generation".

Anyway I have to abandon this thread as Houthi missiles are reigning over KSA in this moment in time. Not sure if I will make it.



BHarwana said:


> Look Man this is an article from a News site and If you say that it is propoganda I will agree but where is it written that what ever come out of Saudi mouths is also true so in this situation we the people sitting internationally have to analyze the info from both sides. It make perfect sense that this could happen as Saudi are superior in aerial bombing but Yemen is superior in missiles as Yemen had the largest stock of Soviet missiles. About the rest I will still ask you shouldn't you both stop???



You are impervious to reason. A sad case indeed. Hopefully you won't do something stupid in Pakistan one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

BHarwana said:


> Sir what do you call a neutral source Please define and I will post.


in this case .not an iranian source for KSA related news .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

saudia need to put end to this madness called yemen war


----------



## BHarwana

https://radiomoscowx.wordpress.com/...e-comes-under-yemens-zalzal-2-missile-attack/

http://www.islamicinvitationturkey....-destroyed-in-yemens-zalzal-2-missile-attack/



JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> in this case .not an iranian source for KSA related news .


KSA will also be counted as propaganda as I said before. Let the story come out of KSA and will update their point of view as well.


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

BHarwana said:


> https://radiomoscowx.wordpress.com/2016/12/25/saudi-arabias-key-military-base-comes-under-yemens-zalzal-2-missile-attack/
> 
> http://www.islamicinvitationturkey....-destroyed-in-yemens-zalzal-2-missile-attack/



Do you like to embarrass yourself time and time again? Can't you see that those media (likely of a dubious quality themselves) are quoting the original source which is the Farsi Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense?

As I wrote to you initially show us evidence. Videos anything. Even the usual propaganda ones.



BHarwana said:


> KSA will also be counted as propaganda as I said before. Let the story come out of KSA and will update their point of view as well.



Why should KSA report about something that never occurred? How old are you? If this news was even remotely accurate all major Western media would have reported it especially American ones as they know everything what is going on in Yemen and the border regions as they monitor it every second.

You are just too dumb. No offense. 34 years old. Damn. Uphill battle.



BHarwana said:


>



A nice looking military base indeed.

PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Do you like to embarrass yourself time and time again? Can't you see that those media (likely of a dubious quality themselves) are quoting the original source which is the Farsi Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense?
> 
> As I wrote to you initially show us evidence. Videos anything. Even the usual propaganda ones.


Sir I have told you I take both saudi and Irani sources equally



Sargon of Akkad said:


> Why should KSA report about something that never occurred? How old are you? If this news was even remotely close all major Western media would have reported it especially American ones as they know everything what is going on in Yemen and the border regions as they monitor it every second.
> 
> You are just too dumb. No offense. 34 years old. Damn. Uphill battle.


I have one question which you are not answering shouldn't you both stop.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

BHarwana said:


> I have one question which you are not answering shouldn't you both stop.



Not before the last remaining parts of Yemen have been liberated from Houthis, Saleh, AQAP and allied tribes.

Just in. Posting it for your sake.

*Houthi leader killed in coalition airstrike*




The airstrike struck his car in the southern Khalid ibn al-Walid camp east of the coastal city of Mokha. (Archives)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Wednesday, 1 March 2017

A senior officer of the Houthi militia, Yahya al-Eryani and five of his bodyguards were killed in an Arab coalition air raid in Yemen on Wednesday.

The airstrike struck his car in the southern Khalid ibn al-Walid camp east of the coastal city of Mokha.

Violent clashes broke out between the Yemeni army loyal to the legitimate government and Houthi militia at the perimeter of Khalid Bin al-Waleed camp.

Local sources said that coalition aircraft supporting the Yemeni forces launched more than 30 airstrikes on the camp and its surroundings since Monday evening.

Last Update: Wednesday, 1 March 2017 KSA 20:11 - GMT 17:11

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...thi-leader-killed-in-coalition-airstrike.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Not before the last remaining parts of Yemen have been liberated from Houthis and Saleh.


And how will that happen who will fight the gorilla war on the ground??


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

BHarwana said:


> And how will that happen who will fight the gorilla war on the ground??



Talking about this gorilla below?





The ones who are fighting on the ground currently for almost 2 years - the Yemeni army, Yemeni volunteers, tribes and the Arab coalition. Who else would fight?

Anyway it is obvious that you have no clue about this conflict. Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Talking about this gorilla below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who are fighting on the ground currently for almost 2 years - the Yemeni army, Yemeni volunteers, tribes and the Arab coalition. Who else would fight?
> 
> Anyway it is obvious that you have no clue about this conflict. Take care.


Well I can see from your answer there is no one on the ground that Saudia has to fight this war.
Here is an example of the war I am talking about this was the most non brutal attack I can find by houthis on Saudis the rest are too much graphical and not fit to post on forum.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


I will ask there is no one saudia has who can fight the war on ground and there is no one Yemen has who will fight the war in the air this war is point less and both should stop.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

BHarwana said:


> Well I can see from your answer there is no one on the ground that Saudia has to fight this war.
> Here is an example of the war I am talking about this was the most non brutal attack I can find by houthis on Saudis the rest are too much graphical and not fit to post on forum.
> 
> I will ask there is no one saudia has who can fight the war on ground and there is no one Yemen has who will fight the war in the air this war is point less and both should stop.



Gave you a chance for reason but you unfortunately and as feared confirmed your mental capabilities and ignorance. KSA's casualties in Yemen are less than 500 martyrs. This is nothing given the scale of this war, Yemen's geography or the timescale of this war (2 years). 85% of Yemen has been liberated and Houthis/Saleh/allied tribes are retreating in almost all areas of Yemen that they currently control and they have lost 1000's upon 1000's of soldiers and the areas of Yemen they control are in a very bad state to put it mildly. They have almost no money left either despite robbing the national bank of Yemen in Sana'a. Their end will come very quickly.

As for KSA, in case of any invader, 30 million locals will be ready to defend the holy land with everything that it takes. Have no illusions.

Sweet dreams and all of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Gave you a chance for reason but you unfortunately and as feared confirmed your mental capabilities and ignorance. KSA's casualties in Yemen are less than 500. This is nothing given the scale of this war, Yemen's geography or the timescale of this war (2 years). 85% of Yemen has been liberated and Houthis/Saleh/allied tribes are retreating in almost all areas of Yemen that they currently control.
> 
> Sweet dreams and all of that.


Look we in Pakistan have nothing to do with this war we don't kill Muslims but these time line Saudia and Yemen have been there for so many years and I don't see an end to the situation. From what I have heard Yemeni are gaining Saudi territory and the wars of this type is a mess even for Superpowers like USA and Russia we all know Vietnam and Afghanistan. May Allah give you both sense and you get to a peaceful solution in the end. Which you both will after getting many lives killed.

But this war is more than any one thinks easy for Saudia hope it ends soon but listen to the sound track and have a look at that stock pile of Yemeni missiles they are not going down so easy.


----------



## Flying Man

BHarwana said:


> TEHRAN (FNA)- The Yemeni army and popular forces targeted and destroyed Saudi Arabia's strategic military base with a Zalzal-2 missile in Najran province in the Southwestern part of the kingdom.
> The military positions of the Saudi army in Rajla military base in Najran province were destroyed in Yemen's missile and rocket attacks.
> 
> The Yemeni army also fired several Katyusha rockets at Rajla military base.
> 
> A video released by the Yemeni army shows the moment the Zalzal-2 missile hits Rajla military base.
> 
> In a relevant development on Monday, the Yemeni army and popular forces' missiles and artillery shells hit the strategic military bases of the Saudi troops in Najran and Jizan provinces in the Southern part of the kingdom, destroying a number of them.
> 
> Saudi Arabia's al-Shabakeh and al-Fawaz military bases were destroyed in the Yemeni forces' offensives.
> 
> Meantime, the Yemeni army and popular forces also hit al-Jabaneh, al-Sudanieh and al-Beit al-Abyaz military bases in Jizan province, inflicting heavy losses on the Saudi army troops.
> 
> Meantime, a Saudi border guard was also killed in al-Hanjar military base in Assir province in the Southern part of Saudi Arabia.



Oh...no problem ...King Salman is watching from the escalator from Indonesia.


----------



## BHarwana

Flying Man said:


> Oh...no problem ...King Salman is watching from the escalator from Indonesia.


You Indians are with GCC or Iran?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BHarwana said:


> You Indians are with GCC or Iran?


 We are with our Nation's interest.

problem ?


----------



## BHarwana

Robinhood Pandey said:


> We are with our Nation's interest.
> 
> problem ?


What is the national interest can I ask? Iran or GCC?


----------



## Flying Man

BHarwana said:


> What is the national interest can I ask? Iran or GCC?



We are with Arabs...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BHarwana said:


> What is the national interest can I ask? Iran or GCC?



both and none !

Things that help us in our national interest in that case we are with both of em.

things that doesnt concern us . .we stay neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Flying Man said:


> We are with Arabs...


Good so India is against Persians now and with GCC.


----------



## Flying Man

BHarwana said:


> Good so India is against Persians now and with GCC.


Per my recent analysis...Indians are of a billion people...may be 1/3 are with Persians, 1/3 with Jews and remaining with Arabs...


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> You Indians are with GCC or Iran?




International relationships are based on strategic interests and bilateral affairs.

Next ask same question to Iranian.. If they are with Pakistan or India?

Whereas in Pakistan, situation is quite opposite... we go by the logic:

You bomb us, we defend you!

You back stab us, we will fight your wars!

You falsely accuse us, we praise you!

You harbor our enemies, we assist you in smuggling oil and drugs into Pakistan!

You leak our technological and state secrets to our enemies, we celebrate and long for death and destruction of our friends, partners & allies!

Unfortunately, Pakistan holds biggest count of traitors in entire globe, even RAW state it publicaly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

Exporting such long range ballistic missiles to foreign country is against international agreements. Iran is breaching international laws by freely providing Yemeni rebels with ballistic, anti ship and all sorts of missiles.
Pakistan should help Saudia by providing them ballistic missiles


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> International relationships are based on strategic interests and bilateral affairs.
> 
> Next ask same question to Iranian.. If they are with Pakistan or India?
> 
> Whereas in Pakistan, situation is quite opposite... we go by the logic:
> 
> You bomb us, we defend you!
> 
> You back stab us, we will fight your wars!
> 
> You falsely accuse us, we praise you!
> 
> You harbor our enemies, we assist you in smuggling oil and drugs into Pakistan!
> 
> You leak our technological and state secrets to our enemies, we celebrate and long for death and destruction of our friends, partners & allies!
> 
> Unfortunately, Pakistan holds biggest count of traitors in entire globe, even RAW state it publicaly


What do you make of this, can you please explain?


Flying Man said:


> We are with Arabs...





شاھین میزایل said:


> Exporting such long range ballistic missiles to foreign country is against international agreements. Iran is breaching international laws by freely providing Yemeni rebels with ballistic, anti ship and all sorts of missiles.
> Pakistan should help Saudia by providing them ballistic missiles


It is the other way around Yemen is supplying Iran with missile technology. Read history Yemen had the largest stock pile of Soviet missiles.

*Can you see who are the leaders in the new Muslim Block*







*Turkey Pakistan Iran Azerbaijan Tajikistan Kyrgyzstan the summit was over viewed by CHINA*

*In Pakistan it is no more Shia Sunni war in Pakistan. It is Muslims against who ever is on the other side.*


----------



## Flying Man

BHarwana said:


> What do you make of this, can you please explain?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the other way around Yemen is supplying Iran with missile technology. Read history Yemen had the largest stock pile of Soviet missiles.
> 
> *Can you see who are the leaders in the new Muslim Block*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey Pakistan Iran Azerbaijan Tajikistan Kyrgyzstan the summit was over viewed by CHINA*
> 
> *In Pakistan it is no more Shia Sunni war in Pakistan. It is Muslims against who ever is on the other side.*



Creating different blocks will bear no fruits. More than half of the nation you mentioned are Business or Military partners of India.

We don't have or want any one overseer our day today activities . May be because we are an Independent democratic nation.


----------



## BHarwana

Flying Man said:


> Creating different blocks will bear no fruits. More than half of the nation you mentioned are Business or Military partners of India.
> 
> We don't know have or want any one overseer our day today activities . May be because we are an Independent democratic nation.


Modi and isolation remember?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Robinhood Pandey said:


> both and none !
> 
> Things that help us in our national interest in that case we are with both of em.
> 
> things that doesnt concern us . .we stay neutral.




Then why are you commenting in this thread? 



BHarwana said:


> I don't see an end to the situation.



Houthis stop being puppets and actually stop fighting? Easiest way possible. If the Yemeni people want to peacefully protest the current exiled president then so be it but starting an all out civil war? No way. Houthis are terrorists and will be put down. Saudi Arabia didn't start this, but Saudi Arabia and other Arab states are going to finish it.


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> In Pakistan it is no more Shia Sunni war in Pakistan.


When and where did such war ever took place in Pakistan?


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> When and where did such war ever took place in Pakistan?


Oh don't be such a child. Let me clarify it to you. The Shia Sunni war is in Yemen and Pakistan is not part of it and will never be part of it. Today Iran and Turkey agreed to resume peace talks over Syria in ECO and same can be done for Saudia and Iran.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

BHarwana said:


> Oh don't be such a child. Let me clarify it to you. The Shia Sunni war is in Yemen and Pakistan is not part of it and will never be part of it. Today Iran and Turkey agreed to resume peace talks over Syria in ECO and same can be done for Saudia and Iran.



It's not a shia-sunni war. It's a Yemeni Civil war, that is all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's not a shia-sunni war. It's a Yemeni Civil war, that is all.


And in that so called civil war entire ME war machine is fighting houthi rebels ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flying Man

EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's not a shia-sunni war. It's a Yemeni Civil war, that is all.



But few countries try to make it as a shis - sunni war...to take side between Persians and Arabs..like the jackal encourages the sheeps to fight.


----------



## BHarwana

EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's not a shia-sunni war. It's a Yemeni Civil war, that is all.


It was a civil war which was turned into Shia Sunni war and Now the Houthis and Yemeni Army have united and now it is Sudia against Yemen all Saudia needs to do is to stop the air strikes and every thing will come to rest. Houthis never had those Soviet missiles they were in the hands of Yemeni Army.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

salarsikander said:


> entire ME war machine



Hardly the entire,


Saudi Arabia 100 warplanes 
United Arab Emirates 30 warplanes, one brigade and 1,800 mercenaries from Latin America[48][49]
Bahrain 15 warplanes[49] 300 troops[50]
Kuwait 15 warplanes[49]
Qatar 10 warplanes, 1,000 troops[49][51]
Egypt 4 warships,[52] 800 troops[53] and
an unknown number of warplanes[54]
Jordan 6 warplanes[49]
Morocco 6 warplanes, 1,500 troops[49][55]
Senegal 2,100 troops[5]
Sudan 4 warplanes and 6,000 troops[56][57]

Total: 10,000+ troops (8 September 2015)[58]


So yeah no it's hardly anything but token forces sent over to assist the current exiled president.



BHarwana said:


> Shia Sunni war



No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Hardly the entire,
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia 100 warplanes
> United Arab Emirates 30 warplanes, one brigade and 1,800 mercenaries from Latin America[48][49]
> Bahrain 15 warplanes[49] 300 troops[50]
> Kuwait 15 warplanes[49]
> Qatar 10 warplanes, 1,000 troops[49][51]
> Egypt 4 warships,[52] 800 troops[53] and
> an unknown number of warplanes[54]
> Jordan 6 warplanes[49]
> Morocco 6 warplanes, 1,500 troops[49][55]
> Senegal 2,100 troops[5]
> Sudan 4 warplanes and 6,000 troops[56][57]
> 
> Total: 10,000+ troops (8 September 2015)[58]
> 
> 
> So yeah no it's hardly anything but token forces sent over to assist the current exiled president.



You forgot to count the Israeli war planes and American troops in the war.

*Israeli F16’s Falling from the Skies over Yemen*
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2015/05/25/additional-confirmation-of-yemen-nuclear-attack/

*Israeli F16s Bombing Yemen*
*https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201505261022574759/*


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> Modi and isolation remember?


Isolation is not Modi's creation.... he is not qualified to dream so big.
Isolation of Pakistan from its stretigc allies is part of India and allies great game plan. aka cold war of which terorism is also one part, to achieve one common goal.... i.e. destabalization of Pakistan.
Terrorism alone cannot destabalize Pakistan, they need to hurt our economy which is resting on foreign remittances... so you see sudden propaganda on social media against Pakistan's stretegic partners.
How can theiy achieve this... obviously by controlling those, who control Pakistan's media and social media.
What are they going to propagate? obviously lies against GCC, which again is not enough... so next they will feed us alternate blocks... for this they need allies in Pakistan's foreign office and around NS. Sane brain would obviously think, why is it neccesary to lie about old blocks, assult their ambassadors, in order to build new block.
There you go. here's your culprit!
Such games are planned not by Modi alone, i think he was still a chai wala, when groundwork of such plan was begun.
You can find infamous video of Ajit devil on you tube, where he is talking of Pakistan's isolation, much before than Modi did and so is stated by under cover RAW officials, around the globe.
You can find other videos on social media of other security officials, stating they are investing in destabalization of Pakistan.
Suerly, its no joke!

I know... in the end you will claim, its also not clear for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

BHarwana said:


> You forgot to count the Israeli war planes and American troops in the war.
> 
> *Israeli F16’s Falling from the Skies over Yemen*
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2015/05/25/additional-confirmation-of-yemen-nuclear-attack/
> 
> *Israeli F16s Bombing Yemen*
> *https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201505261022574759/*




Seriously? Conspiracy theories and made up stories? This is fake news through and through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Seriously? Conspiracy theories and made up stories? This is fake news through and through.


When there was a resolution to go against Israel in the UN in Obama administration and Egypt backed out on a call from Trump at the last moment all these conspiracy theories came to life. Please forgive me but I am aware of what is happening around the world. Yemeni civil war was an internal political matter which was escalated and now it is becoming a big problem the alliance of Yemeni army and houthis is not a force to take lightly. None of GCC members are willing to commit ground troops and this war cannot be shaped just from aerial bombing.



BATMAN said:


> obviously lies against GCC


GCC only hurt our economy our economy is agricultural and Manufacturing based and we need Central Asia for sales and Iran for energy. The foreign remittances is a small part off the economy that is based in GCC most is based in Europe and we are doing good with Europe. Plus with CPEC we need Iran as Qatari LPG is too expensive for us they bribed Nawaz Gov and are selling us expensive Gas we need to abandon that deal. UAE made it airline from PIA and then bribed to get PIA destroyed. I am not a GCC mithu but I am a Pakistan and I know very well what my country needs.

Nawaz has learned his lesson well in panama case and now country is getting on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's not a shia-sunni war. It's a Yemeni Civil war, that is all.


It is not indeed, but as you have noticed, there are tremendous efforts at international level to potray it as sectarian war but thanks for clarifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Muslims killing other Muslims?? 
THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!!!


----------



## BHarwana

Attila the Hun said:


> Muslims killing other Muslims??
> THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!!!


Yes this needs to stop. it is the worst thing we could expect from Muslim nations.


----------



## Attila the Hun

BHarwana said:


> Yes this needs to stop. it is the worst thing we could expect from Muslim nations.


Yep. Getting tiresome now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flying Man

BHarwana said:


> Yes this needs to stop. it is the worst thing we could expect from Muslim nations.


You thinks so ??...all are humans..
regardless of the religion.


----------



## BATMAN

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Seriously? Conspiracy theories and made up stories? This is fake news through and through.


You seems to have difficulties believeing him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Hardly the entire,
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia 100 warplanes
> United Arab Emirates 30 warplanes, one brigade and 1,800 mercenaries from Latin America[48][49]
> Bahrain 15 warplanes[49] 300 troops[50]
> Kuwait 15 warplanes[49]
> Qatar 10 warplanes, 1,000 troops[49][51]
> Egypt 4 warships,[52] 800 troops[53] and
> an unknown number of warplanes[54]
> Jordan 6 warplanes[49]
> Morocco 6 warplanes, 1,500 troops[49][55]
> Senegal 2,100 troops[5]
> Sudan 4 warplanes and 6,000 troops[56][57]
> 
> Total: 10,000+ troops (8 September 2015)[58]
> 
> 
> So yeah no it's hardly anything but token forces sent over to assist the current exiled president.
> 
> 
> 
> No





EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's not a shia-sunni war. It's a Yemeni Civil war, that is all.





EgyptianAmerican said:


> Seriously? Conspiracy theories and made up stories? This is fake news through and through.



Save your time brother.

When you have an individual (s) that cannot be reasoned with and whose sole knowledge about the war derives from Wilayat al-Faqih Farsi Mullah "news outlets" you have lost the "battle" beforehand. Simply put the end goal cannot be that of reason.

However it is a very good lesson for us Arabs as I have long warned about foreign Wilayat al-Faqih drones outside of Mullah-ruled Iran itself. They are mostly found east of that entity and if it was up to me the whole lot would be deported from every single Arab country as they pose a potential security threat. It is fair to say that they are enemies and thus must be treated as such. Zero tolerance whatsoever. It is with great joy that I can tell you that the Arab coalition has killed almost 200 of such foreign mercenaries with that exact worldview. Hopefully many more to come. Intelligence services in the GCC (where most of the lot are based) must be very careful and monitor those elements closely and take action in case words turn into action. We live in dangerous times and when it comes to security I am willing to go a long way.

Food for thought guys and have your eyes and ears open.

@Full Moon @azzo @KTOOOOM @alarabi @Khafee @الأعرابي etc.

Anyway here over 12 hours later and I see no international source reporting this propaganda nonsense. WHAT a surprise. So unexpected. I am truly shocked. Yet the "ignorants" here will of course continue to believe it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

By your logic Pakistan is then also defeated by the terrorists, right? 




Hassan Guy said:


> Once again a technologically superior power is being defeated by a ruthless guerilla group.
> 
> Not the first time and certainly not the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Almost it's been 2 years since Saudi aggression started in Yemen and as it seems this stupid war is gonna last longer and bring more suffering to one of the poorest country in the world and the region ... the only reason is Saudis have turned it as Iran-Saudi war so if they back off it would a blow in their face ...


----------



## shah1398

Hassan Guy said:


> Once again a technologically superior power is being defeated by a ruthless guerilla group.
> 
> Not the first time and certainly not the last.





Sargon of Akkad said:


> And once again gullible people with no or a very limited knowledge about the Yemeni arena and war there make nonsense comments based on obvious unfounded propaganda from an Iranian Mullah source that no other media in the world is reporting.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> Let's cut the bullshit for once. Show me the videos and photos of those destroyed military bases.
> 
> Oh, wait, nobody is able to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the moon is made up of cheese. BTW did they not forget to mention all the military bases in KSA while they were at it?
> 
> All those Houthi terrorist/Farsi Mullah nonsense reports have been proven wrong and as being unfounded. All of them. Posting propaganda articles is not going to change the ground realities. Houthis/Saleh/allied tribes are on the losing side and have been that for months.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> This baseless propaganda thread should be closed. Also the thread starter is a Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah supporter based in Pakistan. He might create security problems for Pakistan.



The fact is that not a single missile fired from across the border had been able to penetrate defenses and hit and intended target let alone any city. Almost all of them had been smoked out in the skies. If we are talking about technology then yes KSA posses that high tech and their missile defense system is not only only good on papers but in reality too. On the contrary the fact is that lately coalition forces out there had made considerable gains in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Sargon of Akkad said:


> And once again gullible people with no or a very limited knowledge about the Yemeni arena and war there make nonsense comments based on obvious unfounded propaganda from an Iranian Mullah source that no other media in the world is reporting.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> Let's cut the bullshit for once. Show me the videos and photos of those destroyed military bases.
> 
> Oh, wait, nobody is able to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the moon is made up of cheese. BTW did they not forget to mention all the military bases in KSA while they were at it?
> 
> All those Houthi terrorist/Farsi Mullah nonsense reports have been proven wrong and as being unfounded. All of them. Posting propaganda articles is not going to change the ground realities. Houthis/Saleh/allied tribes are on the losing side and have been that for months.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> This baseless propaganda thread should be closed. Also the thread starter is a Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah supporter based in Pakistan. He might create security problems for Pakistan.





Seriously? Propaganda?
I'm no irani supporter. But I don't like the treacherous Regime you are supporting.... for their crimes against Islam. And no I don't trust them. 
And if they were half as manly as they think to be. They would be fighting Israel and freeing their brothers and not in alliance with the oppressors.

And lets not tell us who we want to keep in our country and who not.


----------



## Zibago

Cant confirm but very dangerous if true


----------



## Sharpshooter12

It is probably a propaganda news spread by Iranians otherwise such a huge attack should have been reported by other news outlets as well. 



Sargon of Akkad said:


> Also the thread starter is a Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah supporter based in Pakistan. He might create security problems for Pakistan.


Then that's our problem, you should not be concerned.



raptor22 said:


> Almost it's been 2 years since Saudi aggression started in Yemen and as it seems this stupid war is gonna last longer and bring more suffering to one of the poorest country in the world and the region ... the only reason is Saudis have turned it as Iran-Saudi war so if they back off it would a blow in their face ...


Yeah when rich countries( read Iran and Saudia ) don't have the balls to face each other in direct confrontation, they often choose poorest of the lot as their proxy grounds, whether it is Yemen or Syria.


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

SAUDI MIGHT CAN EASILY BEEN SEEN AS THEY ARE FIGHTING WITH JUST HAND FULL OF TRIBES MOST LIKELY 5-8 TRIBES BY THE HELP OF ALMOST 34 NATION COLLATION FORCE WITH FAR MORE SUPERIOR WEAPONS BESIDES FOR YOU HOUTIS ARE BAD GUYS AS THEY ARE UP AGAINST THEIR GOVERNMENT BUT IN SIRIYA REBELS ARE GOOD GUYS JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE UP AGAINST ASAD
YA YOU ARE STRONG 

WALAH HABIBI ENTA MARA GAVI BIL MUKABIL SHOYA NAFAR 

PLEASE PLEASE STOP THIS BULL SHIT ITS ONLY DESTROYING MUSLIM UMMAH AND ENEMIES OF ISLAM ARE ENJOYING IT PLEASE DONT PLAY IN THEIR HANDS PLEASE GET UNITED


----------



## war&peace

No this is getting out of control..now KSA has good reason to attack and destroy these iran sponsored rag tag militia... Pakistan should stand with KSA on this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SilentSpeaker

Ale-Saud and Ale-Majoos, 
Please take pity on Muslims. Your dirty games of killing Muslims on the name of religion are well exposed. Blood of muslims in Syria, Iraq, yamen and Libya is on you and your blind followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mukhbar

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Save your time brother.
> 
> When you have an individual (s) that cannot be reasoned with and whose sole knowledge about the war derives from Wilayat al-Faqih Farsi Mullah "news outlets" you have lost the "battle" beforehand. Simply put the end goal cannot be that of reason.
> 
> However it is a very good lesson for us Arabs as I have long warned about foreign Wilayat al-Faqih drones outside of Mullah-ruled Iran itself. They are mostly found east of that entity and if it was up to me the whole lot would be deported from every single Arab country as they pose a potential security threat. It is fair to say that they are enemies and thus must be treated as such. Zero tolerance whatsoever. It is with great joy that I can tell you that the Arab coalition has killed almost 200 of such foreign mercenaries with that exact worldview. Hopefully many more to come. Intelligence services in the GCC (where most of the lot are based) must be very careful and monitor those elements closely and take action in case words turn into action. We live in dangerous times and when it comes to security I am willing to go a long way.
> 
> Food for thought guys and have your eyes and ears open.
> 
> @Full Moon @azzo @KTOOOOM @alarabi @Khafee @الأعرابي etc.
> 
> Anyway here over 12 hours later and I see no international source reporting this propaganda nonsense. WHAT a surprise. So unexpected. I am truly shocked. Yet the "ignorants" here will of course continue to believe it.


Hadn't seen such a person who is so openly hitting at some ones ideology.
Admn is this a Pakistani defence forum or some shit defence like ksa?
If someone will oppose him he will portray him as Iranian puppet but look at his thoughts totally out of his mind like a mad dog.In this context he is being belly filled by riyals.
Just will request admins to block such shit heads.


----------



## Malik Alpha

Mukhbar said:


> Hadn't seen such a person who is so openly hitting at some ones ideology.
> Admn is this a Pakistani defence forum or some shit defence like ksa?
> If someone will oppose him he will portray him as Iranian puppet but look at his thoughts totally out of his mind like a mad dog.In this context he is being belly filled by riyals.
> Just will request admins to block such shit heads.



Welcome to the forum.You must be new here. You should see posts where anyone who have respect for Saudi is labeled as Wahabi and Khwarij. The hatred from Iran's side is immense . Tell me a fking military base got pulverated by the most advanced missile system in the world and no international media bothered to publish this news? Everyone is a Zionist perhaps. They want to hide the achievements of Khameini revolution all around the world. International media is controlled by Jews.,. Margba Amreeka and Israel but lets kill some Muslims in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Sharpshooter12 said:


> It is probably a propaganda news spread by Iranians otherwise such a huge attack should have been reported by other news outlets as well.
> 
> 
> Then that's our problem, you should not be concerned.
> 
> 
> Yeah when rich countries( read Iran and Saudia ) don't have the balls to face each other in direct confrontation, they often choose poorest of the lot as their proxy grounds, whether it is Yemen or Syria.



First of all we didn't start the war ... can you show me one single Iranian in Yemen? but there are plenty of Saudis in this country as they were in Bahrain to help Bahraini regime to crack down its own people ...
It was a political struggling amongst Yemenis started during Arab spring back in 2011 like many other Arab countries in north Africa and also south west Asia like Tunisia , Egypt and .... the political struggling besides poverty and corruption have been escalated by Saudi invasion .. that has nothing to do with Iran . Iran just calls out for end of war.
Hothis are part of Yemen and ruled this country for centuries till 1962 and have been always a major player in this country ... and now they are defending their country with the help of Yemeni army. there is no proxy war ... 
I can assure you Iran has ball and confronted American numerous times .. Saudis are not even considered as a threat they better first deal with Hothis in their neighboring country ...


----------



## Malik Alpha

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> SAUDI MIGHT CAN EASILY BEEN SEEN AS THEY ARE FIGHTING WITH JUST HAND FULL OF TRIBES MOST LIKELY 5-8 TRIBES BY THE HELP OF ALMOST 34 NATION COLLATION FORCE WITH FAR MORE SUPERIOR WEAPONS BESIDES FOR YOU HOUTIS ARE BAD GUYS AS THEY ARE UP AGAINST THEIR GOVERNMENT BUT IN SIRIYA REBELS ARE GOOD GUYS JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE UP AGAINST ASAD
> YA YOU ARE STRONG
> 
> WALAH HABIBI ENTA MARA GAVI BIL MUKABIL SHOYA NAFAR
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE STOP THIS BULL SHIT ITS ONLY DESTROYING MUSLIM UMMAH AND ENEMIES OF ISLAM ARE ENJOYING IT PLEASE DONT PLAY IN THEIR HANDS PLEASE GET UNITED



500,000 Syrians got killed huge majority of them by Assad's regime. Muslims dont get united if Irani mulla keeps supporting regimes who have a thing for killing Sunnis in the name of fighting terrorism. Half of the Syrian population is taking refuge in other countries while there are authentic reports of chemical attacks on civilians. Thousands are being tortured in the jails as we speak and thousands have been hanged without trial. I bet this hatred created by Iran will haunt them for centuries to come. But hey lets discuss those 8000 Yemenis such a huge number genocide against Muslims you must be drowning in your own tears. 



raptor22 said:


> First of all we didn't start the war ... can you show me one single Iranian in Yemen? but there are plenty of Saudis in this country as they were in Bahrain to help Bahraini regime to crack down its own people ...
> It was a political struggling amongst Yemenis started during Arab spring back in 2011 like many other Arab countries in north Africa and also south west Asia like Tunisia , Egypt and .... the political struggling besides poverty and corruption have been escalated by Saudi invasion .. that has nothing to do with Iran . Iran just calls out for end of war.
> Hothis are part of Yemen and ruled this country for centuries till 1962 and have been always a major player in this country ... and now they are defending their country with the help of Yemeni army. there is no proxy war ...
> I can assure you Iran has ball and confronted American numerous times .. Saudis are not even considered as a threat they better first deal with Hothis in their neighboring country ...



Man stop with ur lies. Your regime is involved in proxy wars in other countries and you are acting like a fucking retard while everything is clear to see. Your own IRGC commanders admit their support for such groups while they openly support a dictator in a Sunni majority country Syria. Why do you have double standards for Bahrain and Syria? did King Hamad killed half a million Bahrain Shias and half of the population is taking refuge in other countries? Why hate for Saddam when he used chemical weapons and support for Assad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

There is no reporting from any credible source so far subject to this report. Remember, if this kind of base is being hit anywhere, we will be seeing continues reporting and non-stop campaign to provoke others and both sides will be utilizing the situation/news for their own benefits.

*Thread closed due to non-credibility and further/International sources.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

